# How stupid would this be?



## bigdguy (May 4, 2022)

How stupid would be to run a orals only cicle? 
I am new to this and would like to know what might some benefits/harms of doing an oral only cycle such as 8 weeks of:
WINSTROL (STANAZOLOL) 25mg ed 
ANAVAR (Oxandralone) 30mg ed


----------



## RiR0 (May 4, 2022)

😬


----------



## bigdguy (May 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😬


Would you mind to elaborate why? I am new to this and would like to learn haha


----------



## RiR0 (May 4, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> Would you mind to elaborate why? I am new to this and would like to learn haha


….. not gonna do it…


----------



## TomJ (May 4, 2022)

No, no oral only cycles. 
Read the stickies and educate yourself in the basics, then come back with sensible questions.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (May 4, 2022)

Stop being a fucking pussy a slam some testosterone in your ass.

An oral only cycle is gonna have more side effects and the gains fade pretty fast upon cessation. Just get over your fear and pin testosterone, you'll feel better, and have WAY less side effects than an oral only cycle.


----------



## TiredandHot (May 4, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> How stupid would be to run a orals only cicle?
> I am new to this and would like to know what might some benefits/harms of doing an oral only cycle such as 8 weeks of:
> WINSTROL (STANAZOLOL) 25mg ed
> ANAVAR (Oxandralone) 30mg ed


This is a pretty good read why it's not recommended. 






						Oral only cycle
					

Looking for an oral only cycle for adding weight. Been considering andriol & another oral together, but after seeing the price of andriol & how much i would need im looking if theres other alternatives. When reading on dbol or anadrol ot says it can be used in a cycle alone, but wont this shut...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## GSgator (May 4, 2022)

I’ve seen stupidity in action. My buddy has ran 3 var only cycles . He refuses to run test it’s funny watching the same pattern every fucking time. He literally losses all his gains and even with just var it shuts him down hard. While on cycle he is always bitching his dick won’t work or he can’t Cum or stay hard he is a mess lol. I can’t negate  the gains though this dude definitely transforms and turns into a beast.


----------



## bigdguy (May 4, 2022)

So basically the negatives of oral only cycles is basically that there are not many gains and they can’t be maintained when off, correct? 
How is the natural test production shut down different from orals than injecting?


----------



## shackleford (May 4, 2022)

Do you like having low test? Cause you're gonna stop your body from producing test. Even during your oral only cycle, test will shut down. So you're not making it and your not taking it. How's that gonna work out? How's that gonna feel? You fix it by....introducing some testosterone.

There's alot of information here available to you. I recommend putting your cycle on pause and reading, getting a good understanding before taking anything.


----------



## BRICKS (May 4, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> So basically the negatives of oral only cycles is basically that there are not many gains and they can’t be maintained when off, correct?
> How is the natural test production shut down different from orals than injecting?


Dude, shut down is shut down.  How is it different? Think about it for a moment.  Shut down with orals only you HAVE NO TETOSTERONE.  My little Frenchie/pug who is neutered has no testosterone.  Women will have more testosterone than you. If you have testosterone as your base, well, and here's the shocker, you have testosterone in your system. 

Bro....study and learn, like, a lot more before you even think about taking AAS.  Or don't.  Your body your choice, which seems to be a popular statement just now.  But don't say you weren't warned.

So, short answer to your question:  pretty stupid. Don't do it.


----------



## ChickenLegs (May 4, 2022)

I did 2 oral cycles with a solid PCT and still got shut down. Best part was I made way less gains than if I would have nutted up and just used a needle. Read around on here or you’re just fucking yourself


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 4, 2022)

You are missing Proviron as one of your orals if you are scared of needles.  Even then, I know you will read online that it is used for TRT protocols, I still wouldn't recommend Proviron over Testosterone...

OTOH, Proviron with Testosterone, that's a different story...


----------



## Turningacorner (May 4, 2022)

The pyrazole is really hard on the liver when taken oral. There is a N-beta triapidol dimer that is toxic. You can minimize these risk by IM injection.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 4, 2022)

Just saying what I heard. 


Some people use Testosterone Cream or gel to run an oral only cycle when they are afraid of pinning


----------



## cavorite (May 4, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> How is the natural test production shut down different from orals than injecting?



it’s not, but that’s why you’re injecting test


----------



## lifter6973 (May 4, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Just saying what I heard.
> 
> 
> Some people use Testosterone Cream or gel to run an oral only cycle when they are afraid of pinning


Curious to see what others think of this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 4, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> How stupid would be to run a orals only cicle?
> I am new to this and would like to know what might some benefits/harms of doing an oral only cycle such as 8 weeks of:
> WINSTROL (STANAZOLOL) 25mg ed
> ANAVAR (Oxandralone) 30mg ed


That looks good. Do it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 4, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Just saying what I heard.
> 
> 
> Some people use Testosterone Cream or gel to run an oral only cycle when they are afraid of pinning


Yea, those people are called faggots.


----------



## MPM (May 4, 2022)

The only real problems with oral only cycles is lack of estrogen and liver stress possibly.  You don't need testosterone to have androgenic or anabolic properties BUT you NEED some estradiol for proper health and function.  The orals you picked don't fit the bill at all.  Can it be done?  Sure but adding even a small TRT dose of testosterone of 80-100mg weekly with it would be wise.  Do yourself a favor and do a little more research first.....injections aren't a big deal at all.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2022)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. 

So what are your expectations of an 8 week Anavar/Winny cycle?


----------



## Test_subject (May 4, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> So basically the negatives of oral only cycles is basically that there are not many gains and they can’t be maintained when off, correct?
> How is the natural test production shut down different from orals than injecting?


If you’re taking testosterone you’re replacing the natural test that you’re losing to shutdown.

With an oral only cycle you aren’t.

You CAN do it, but there’s a 95% chance that you’ll feel like a bag of smashed assholes.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 4, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> How stupid would be to run a orals only cicle?
> I am new to this and would like to know what might some benefits/harms of doing an oral only cycle such as 8 weeks of:
> WINSTROL (STANAZOLOL) 25mg ed
> ANAVAR (Oxandralone) 30mg ed









						Low/no estrogen cycles. (Instagram fuck boy cycle's)
					

Well I can't believe I have to write this. It seems the war on testosterone has spilled over into the BB world as well.   Trigger warning.  If you get mad at this, your probably high on Molly at your local buffalo wild wings crushing white claw in skinny jeans or capris.  Bitching about how long...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## RiR0 (May 4, 2022)

It’s weird to me when I see adults asking if they should take something.
I’ve never asked anyone, “hey is this a good idea?”
I read and read and came to my own conclusion and tried different things and experimented. 
The conclusion I came to is the drugs don’t matter all that much, training and diet do. 
Some combinations are better than others but it’s largely unimportant. 
How are we supposed to know how you’ll respond or react? 
What do you mean by stupid? 
It won’t kill you, your liver and kidneys won’t explode and fallout, the earth won’t stop. 
E will still equal mc2. 
What if you’re 2-4 weeks in and feel
like shit are you gonna come back and ask us what to do?
Or will you determine that it’s a bad idea for you and stop. 
How about figure it out yourself


----------



## RiR0 (May 4, 2022)

…


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 4, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Just saying what I heard.
> 
> 
> Some people use Testosterone Cream or gel to run an oral only cycle when they are afraid of pinning



Stop
If someone is too much of a bitch to pin

Then theyre too much of a bitch to hit the sauats so hard that they nearly blackout, hit the ground and have to brave themselves to not vomit all over the place.

Theyre too much of a bitch to hit the gym when they dont feel like it or their too stressed out

It will end badly one way or another, usually they will end up with a crushed HPTA and skinny/fat, complaining about how ateroids ruined their life


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
> 
> So what are your expectations of an 8 week Anavar/Winny cycle?


Just a wild guess, but being shredded as all get out with joints of glass would be my guess...


----------



## Adrenolin (May 4, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Just saying what I heard.
> 
> 
> Some people use Testosterone Cream or gel to run an oral only cycle when they are afraid of pinning


That's transdermal, not oral, unless "they" are eating said "cream" and "gel"?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 4, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Just saying what I heard.
> 
> 
> Some people use Testosterone Cream or gel to run an oral only cycle when they are afraid of pinning



Those "people " are undergoing gender reassignment.  Not weigh lifters.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 4, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Those "people " are undergoing gender reassignment.  Not weigh lifters.


Hey, not all of them are on creams...  There was a young lady at my gym who was undergoing gender reassignment and was put on 200 mg of testosterone injections per week.  I doubt she weighed more than 135 pounds and you should have seen those shoulders...


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 4, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> That's transdermal, not oral, unless "they" are eating said "cream" and "gel"?


Now you're just nit-picking. 

Obviously the transdermal isn't oral.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 4, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Now you're just nit-picking.
> 
> Obviously the transdermal isn't oral.


Didn't seem too obvious to you... your 145 IQ couldn't think of the word "transdermal"?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 4, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Didn't seem too obvious to you... your 145 IQ couldn't think of the word "transdermal"?


 This needs to be written under his name on his banner.  

@CJ @Send0  can we add " Mr 145" under Intel's name?


----------



## bigdguy (May 5, 2022)

Thank you guys a lot. 
Is not that I am scared to pin. Actually, the problems is that I hired a coach and he said that since this will be my first cycle "I will respond very well". "The low dosages and short duration of the 'cycle' will not shut me down". I said that I have read before (I actually have but just made this thread to read more opinions) that oral only cycles are not recommended at all. But he keeps insisting I will be fine. I probably should be firing his ass.... Waste of my fucking money.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> Thank you guys a lot.
> Is not that I am scared to pin. Actually, the problems is that I hired a coach and he said that since this will be my first cycle "I will respond very well". "The low dosages and short duration of the 'cycle' will not shut me down". I said that I have read before (I actually have but just made this thread to read more opinions) that oral only cycles are not recommended at all. But he keeps insisting I will be fine. I probably should be firing his ass.... Waste of my fucking money.


Fire his ass. Seriously. If this is his recommendation then he is dangerous and not to be trusted. Find someone to teach you to train if that's what you seek despite the myriad of choices for free on the web and YT. And educate yourself on PED's before taking anything. 

You always need a test base. You'll get insanely better results running a simple 500mg/week test cycle. Read until your eyes bleed. Save the orals for the last 4 weeks of a test cycle. And winstrol just so you know will dry the fuck out of your joints. Pin Mast instead if you man up and go IM.


----------



## bigdguy (May 5, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> And winstrol just so you know will dry the fuck out of your joints. Pin Mast instead if you man up and go IM.


What the actual fuck. This dude knows I am a triathlete so if my joints hurt I will be even more fucked. WTF.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> What the actual fuck. This dude knows I am a triathlete so if my joints hurt I will be even more fucked. WTF.


Then another reason to part ways with that gentlemen.


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> Thank you guys a lot.
> Is not that I am scared to pin. Actually, the problems is that I hired a coach and he said that since this will be my first cycle "I will respond very well". "The low dosages and short duration of the 'cycle' will not shut me down". I said that I have read before (I actually have but just made this thread to read more opinions) that oral only cycles are not recommended at all. But he keeps insisting I will be fine. I probably should be firing his ass.... Waste of my fucking money.


Anybody can tell you anything. If you educate yourself, not only can you weed out bad information, you can also have a more in depth discussion with whatever trainer you decide to go with.

I dont know near as much as alot of the guys here, but I know I can usually find answers by using the search function. Also, the more you learn, the more specific your questions can be. Ask questions like you are, guys here are knowledgable and love to help a brother out.


----------



## bigdguy (May 5, 2022)

The problem is that I had to pay that dude first for him to tell me that shit.  🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ Wasted time and fucking money. Hopefully can get some amount of the money refunded...
I wanted guidance on a cycle from a 'professional' or 'knowledgeable person' exactly to avoid that, stupid shit man.


----------



## TiredandHot (May 5, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> The problem is that I had to pay that dude first for him to tell me that shit.  🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ Wasted time and fucking money. Hopefully can get some amount of the money refunded...
> I wanted guidance on a cycle from a 'professional' or 'knowledgeable person' exactly to avoid that, stupid shit man.


So much truth about AAS can be found online searching, along with asking the right people. It's better you found out the truth about oral only cycles before starting one and running into problems. 

Hopefully you heed the advice of people here and do not follow thru. We're trying to help ya make the best decision.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Fire his ass. Seriously. If this is his recommendation then he is dangerous and not to be trusted. Find someone to teach you to train if that's what you seek despite the myriad of choices for free on the web and YT. And educate yourself on PED's before taking anything.
> 
> You always need a test base. You'll get insanely better results running a simple 500mg/week test cycle. Read until your eyes bleed. Save the orals for the last 4 weeks of a test cycle. And winstrol just so you know will dry the fuck out of your joints. Pin Mast instead if you man up and go IM.


🤔 Winstrol doesn’t harm or dry everyone’s joints.
Why not the last 6-8?
Why not 4 on 4 off?


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

I think my default answer from now on will be if you have to ask you’re not ready


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Now you're just nit-picking.
> 
> Obviously the transdermal isn't oral.


----------



## Turningacorner (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Just saying what I heard.
> 
> 
> Some people use Testosterone Cream or gel to run an oral only cycle when they are afraid of pinninCreams an


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

that hair adds about 15lbs


----------



## Turningacorner (May 5, 2022)

Creams and Gels are basically a SQ injection. The difference is the metabolism, the esters of testosterone have really complex carbon chain, estrogen and testosterone have the same functional group which results in the difference between Estradiol and Testosterone being Ch3 reduced to OH @ c3.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Creams and Gels are basically a SQ injection. The difference is the metabolism, the esters of testosterone have really complex carbon chain, estrogen and testosterone have the same functional. The difference between Estradiol and Testosterone is Ch3 reduced to OH @ c3.


High IQ post.


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> High IQ post.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Creams and Gels are basically a SQ injection. The difference is the metabolism, the esters of testosterone have really complex carbon chain, estrogen and testosterone have the same functional group which results in the difference between Estradiol and Testosterone being Ch3 reduced to OH @ c3.


You just said a bunch of fancy shit, now how about translating that in English, and more importantly, what's your point?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> You just said a bunch of fancy shit, now how about translating that in English, and more importantly, what's your point?


The guy is turning a corner. Quit being a dick.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The guy is turning a corner. Quit being a dick.


That guy has done that dumb shit a couple of times. 
I think he’s related to intel


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That guy has done that dumb shit a couple of times.
> I think he’s related to intel


So he is also smarter than 98.9% of the world's population? 
Every time he mentions IQ the word faggot immediately comes to mind.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Creams and Gels are basically a SQ injection. The difference is the metabolism, the esters of testosterone have really complex carbon chain, estrogen and testosterone have the same functional group which results in the difference between Estradiol and Testosterone being Ch3 reduced to OH @ c3.


“Hey guys what’s the recommended amount of protein?”

Turningacorner-Proteins are essential nutrients for the human body.They are one of the building blocks of body tissue and can also serve as a fuel source. As a fuel, proteins provide as much energy density as carbohydrates: 4 kcal per gram; in contrast, lipids provide 9 kcal per gram. The most important aspect and defining characteristic of protein from a nutritional standpoint is its amino acid composition.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> “Hey guys what’s the recommended amount of protein?”
> 
> Turningacorner-Proteins are essential nutrients for the human body.They are one of the building blocks of body tissue and can also serve as a fuel source. As a fuel, proteins provide as much energy density as carbohydrates: 4 kcal per gram; in contrast, lipids provide 9 kcal per gram. The most important aspect and defining characteristic of protein from a nutritional standpoint is its amino acid composition.


Are you saying he is like my BFF also and never answers the question asked?
Man this guy is hitting all the check marks.


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> “Hey guys what’s the recommended amount of protein?”
> 
> Turningacorner-Proteins are essential nutrients for the human body.They are one of the building blocks of body tissue and can also serve as a fuel source. As a fuel, proteins provide as much energy density as carbohydrates: 4 kcal per gram; in contrast, lipids provide 9 kcal per gram. The most important aspect and defining characteristic of protein from a nutritional standpoint is its amino acid composition.


thank you, alexa.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Are you saying he is like my BFF also and never answers the question asked?
> Man this guy is hitting all the check marks.


No because your bff atleast gives a somewhat relevant answer.

This guy just copy and pastes shit to sound smart but doesn’t actually answer the question because he has no idea what he’s talking about


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Creams and Gels are basically a SQ injection. The difference is the metabolism, the esters of testosterone have really complex carbon chain, estrogen and testosterone have the same functional group which results in the difference between Estradiol and Testosterone being Ch3 reduced to OH @ c3.


“Any health supplement recommendations?”

Turningacorner- Dietary Supplements can be beneficial to your health — but taking supplements can also involve health risks. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) does not have the authority to review dietary supplement products for safety and effectiveness before they are marketed.


----------



## MPM (May 5, 2022)

I'd fire him simply for suggesting any cycle won't shut you down.   You should always approach every cycle with the attitude it may shut you down permanently regardless of compounds used or pct.  I've seen guys do everything right and still not recover.  It's always a risk when playing with hpta.  Your coach is not qualified imo.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> “Any health supplement recommendations?”
> 
> Turningacorner- Dietary Supplements can be beneficial to your health — but taking supplements can also involve health risks. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) does not have the authority to review dietary supplement products for safety and effectiveness before they are marketed.


He is looking more and more like a troll


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> The pyrazole is really hard on the liver when taken oral. There is a N-beta triapidol dimer that is toxic. You can minimize these risk by IM injection.


“Do you have to creatine load”

Turningacorner- Three amino acids (glycine, arginine and methionine) and three enzymes (L-arginine:glycine amidinotransferase, guanidinoacetate methyltransferase and methionine adenosyltransferase) are required for creatine synthesis. The impact creatine synthesis has on glycine metabolism in adults is low, however the demand is more appreciable on the metabolism of arginine and methionine


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He is looking more and more like a troll


I’m making fun of him. But look through his posts at several of his responses. This isn’t far off


----------



## GSgator (May 5, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> The problem is that I had to pay that dude first for him to tell me that shit.  🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ Wasted time and fucking money. Hopefully can get some amount of the money refunded...
> I wanted guidance on a cycle from a 'professional' or 'knowledgeable person' exactly to avoid that, stupid shit man.


That should’ve been a warning sign right there.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 🤔 Winstrol doesn’t harm or dry everyone’s joints.
> Why not the last 6-8?
> Why not 4 on 4 off?


True, very true.

6-8 of orals works if your ALT and AST values stay in range. I've always kept it to 4 weeks personally.

4 on 4 off? Never considered it.

Orals at the beginning of a long cycle I feel is more of a mental thing. People like the here and now, immediate gratification feeling of something in their body. But by adding more at the beginning you will need to add more towards the end to keep seeing those gains and break through a plateau that your myostatin will cause.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> True, very true.
> 
> 6-8 of orals works if your ALT and AST values stay in range. I've always kept it to 4 weeks personally.
> 
> ...


I’m not a big fan of any sort of front loading tbh. 
The 4 on 4 off I do like though. I got it from Big A on another forum.


----------



## Send0 (May 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This needs to be written under his name on his banner.
> 
> @CJ @Send0  can we add " Mr 145" under Intel's name?
> 
> ...


Done! Unfortunately I can't control the font size.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Done! Unfortunately I can't control the font size.
> 
> View attachment 21632


If this is correct, he's the smartest idiot I have come across.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If this is correct, he's the smartest idiot I have come across.



He would be in the 99.86th percentile


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 6, 2022)

Fucking dying.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Fucking dying.
> 
> View attachment 21633



How do i do thay shit
i want to be offensive


----------



## Yano (May 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> that hair adds about 15lbs


That hair has I watch bad anime written all over it


----------



## Send0 (May 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How do i do thay shit
> i want to be offensive


Looks like you figured it out to me? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Looks like you figured it out to me? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> View attachment 21641



This is the greatest thing I have seen at UGBB!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Looks like you figured it out to me? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> View attachment 21641



Lmao
Im not even changing it
Its too hateful to not at least appreciate your malicious intent


----------



## Send0 (May 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lmao
> Im not even changing it
> Its too hateful to not at least appreciate your malicious intent


This makes me sad. I need to think of better ways to anger people.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This makes me sad. I need to think of better ways to anger people.



Im like the anti anger
The more heinous people act, the more i appreciate them
Hate is honest
I dont trust niceness


----------



## Exilezxr99 (Jun 21, 2022)

Oral only cycles are as effective as sticking a pin of testosterone in your dick..  If you aren't using high volumes of injectables just subq it in your abdomen/waist - mind over 1ml and your likely to have a golf ball lump for  4-5 days


----------

